
Conservatives: Stop Crying Wolf on Tech Bias or No One Will Take You Seriously - econ4all
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180828/11102240529/conservatives-stop-crying-wolf-tech-bias-no-one-will-ever-take-you-seriously.shtml
======
taylodl
Interesting. The Republican Party abolished the Fairness Doctrine in 1987 and
now complain of "fake news" and search engines being "unfair." Aren't they
also the party always talking about the unintended consequences of public
policy? Oh the irony!

Honestly though, who in 2018 is using search engines to get their news? I
would wager most people visit their favorite news outlets directly to catch up
on current events. Or, sadly, go to Facebook. I think this is much ado about
nothing.

~~~
calgoo
I often use google to look up news when someone tells me on chat or in a
twitch stream for example. However, this is for finding information on a
specific event that might have happened in the last hour, which google is
really good at finding.

